# The VI-Control Newsletter Contest! We have a winner!



## Mike Greene (May 9, 2018)

*<<UPDATE>> We have a winner! @col got it, so please send me a PM or email me and give me your email address and we'll get you hooked up.

What was interesting about this was that five other people besides col had Top 12 DAWS, Woman's Composition, and Gibson Bankruptcy in all the other possible orders. Col took the fifth possible ordering, then right after col, @Airforceguitar took the only remaining ordering and had it perfect except for switching 2 and 3. I have to wonder ... did AFG actual want col's ordering, but col took it first?  

For everyone else, in case you're wondering how close your guesses were, here are the top nine:
1. Top 12 DAWs
2. Gibson Bankruptcy
3. Woman's 100 Year Old Composition
4. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k
5. Thinkspace Offering Stems
6. My Situation, Any Advice?
7. 2 Smaller Displays or 1 Big One
8. Chamber Strings
9. Converting NKIs

I don't know about you, but this was fun! Thank you to all who played, and especially to Jasper of Performance Samples. Hopefully we can do this again.*
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

The Contest:

For each newsletter, Mailchimp tells me how many clicks each of the links got. It’s been very interesting, and often surprising, to see which topics come out on top. Someday I’ll post about I've learned, but in the meantime … it might be fun if we guess. So here’s the contest:

From last week’s newsletter, guess which three posts (in order), got the most unique clicks. (“Unique” means that if one person clicked a whole bunch of times, it still only counts as one click.) Then post your answer (the three thread titles in 1,2,3 order) in this thread. First person to guess them in correct order wins!

Oh wait … you haven’t been saving all our newsletters? What??? I have never been so insulted! Oh, all right, fortunately there’s a web version of it. Click here to see it.

What do you win, you might ask? Well, here’s the best part:

Performance Samples released their Con Moto Cellos library a few days ago and it seems to be very popular, so I asked Jasper if he’d be interested in offering that, since it would be nice to coordinate a new release with the contest. Well, he did us one better - he suggested how about if he offers Con Moto Cellos … PLUS:
Oceania (their thematic choirs library),
Caspian (their thematic brass library), and
Fluid Shorts (a spiccatos library featuring the Capellan Orchestra)!
All four! This is great, because as we’ve seen on the forum (as well as the buzz at NAMM), Performance Samples is a serious new player in this game and Jasper is raising the bar in realism. Whether you enter the contest or not, you should seriously check these out.

Good luck to everyone and thank you again to Jasper Blunk and Performance Samples!

Rules and fine print:
*1.* One guess per person. (Please don't create new profiles to make more guesses.)
*2.* A single winner (the first to guess correctly) wins all four libraries.
*3.* In the event that no one guesses correctly by Monday or Tuesday, then whoever is closest will win. "Closest" will be defined in this order:
a.) The three top threads are guessed, but in the wrong order. In that case, here is the ranking of who is closest: 1-3-2, 2-1-3, 2-3-1, 3-1-2, 3-2-1.
b.) If no one qualifies for a), then whoever guesses #1 and #2 correctly (in correct order) but #3 is wrong. Person with highest ranking for their #3 guess wins.
c.) If no one qualifies for b), then whoever guesses #1 and #2 correctly (but in reversed order) but #3 is wrong. Person with highest ranking for their #3 guess wins.
d.) We don't need d). 
*4.* People who have worked for me in the last year are not eligible. (I hate to do that, but that would look really bad.)
*5.* Subject to laws or whatever that disclaimer is that everybody always puts in these things.
*6.* Performance Samples LLC is not administering this contest. The contest is being conducted entirely by VI-Control LLC.
*7.* VI-Control reserves the right to change the rules or even cancel this whole thing if something goes wrong. (Like if there's a typo that says _everybody_ wins all the Performance Samples libraries ... that would be bad!) It's my first time doing this, so please bear with me if things get messy.


----------



## brek (May 9, 2018)

I'll throw some darts at the wall...

Gibson files for bankruptcy

The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey

Create Your Own Trailer Sound Design - New Course Out!


----------



## kimarnesen (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman’s 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

2. Gibson files for bankruptcy 

3. My situation. Any advices or Pointers?


----------



## Moquan (May 9, 2018)

Gibson files for bankruptcy

Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## puremusic (May 9, 2018)

Let's see.. I'll guess..

Gibson files for bankruptcy
The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
Chamber Strings


----------



## NoamL (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson files for bankruptcy
2. Woman's 100 year old composition
3. Audiobro new GENESIS choir


----------



## chrisr (May 9, 2018)

Ok, I'll guess...

1 - Thinkspace Offering orchestral Stems (free stuff)
2 - Journeys Soundset for omnisphere (free stuff)
3 - UVI releases UVI workstation & Falcon (free stuff)

You can see the common link... 

Best of luck all and thanks Jasper and Mike!!


----------



## dbudimir (May 9, 2018)

1 - Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

2 - Chamber Strings

3 - Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## Ben E (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson Files for Bankruptcy
2. My Situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
3. Buyout Rights and PRO


----------



## motomuso (May 9, 2018)

Yes indeed, may as well give it a shot:

The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey

Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?

2 Smaller Display Monitors or 1 Big One?


----------



## axb312 (May 9, 2018)

1. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey

2. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

3. Create Your Own Trailer Sound Design - New Course Out!


----------



## TheKRock (May 9, 2018)

1.Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2.Heavyocity release: rhythmic textures out now!
3.Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## Jaap (May 9, 2018)

1: Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2: Buyout rights and PRO
3: My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?


----------



## NoamL (May 9, 2018)

There are 32,736 possible answers...  (33 x 32 x 31)

If a "closest answer" method becomes necessary may I suggest seven points for guessing #1, five for guessing #2 and three for guessing #3, the player with the most points wins; since the place awards are prime numbers there will be no ties. 

Or, alternate method, you can just add up the specific MailChimp numbers for each thread and the player whose threads add up to the most total mail-directed views wins... but this will be a lot of work


----------



## Mars (May 9, 2018)

here's my guess : 

1.Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2.Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?
3.Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos


----------



## David D. (May 9, 2018)

1. Tops 12 daws
2. Buyout rights and PROs
3. Gibson bankrupcy


----------



## dflood (May 9, 2018)

Gibson files for bankruptcy
The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!


----------



## victorkws (May 9, 2018)

1.Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2.Gibson files for bankruptcy
3.Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional


----------



## leon chevalier (May 9, 2018)

Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?

Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## Drundfunk (May 9, 2018)

My guesses are
1: My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
2: Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir
3: Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?


----------



## tonaliszt (May 9, 2018)

Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?
Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## Distre55or (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson files for bankruptcy
2. Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?
3. Buyout rights and PRO


----------



## Illico (May 9, 2018)

1. Eduardo Tarilonte's CELTIC ERA Released!
2. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
3. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos


----------



## J Royles-Atkins (May 9, 2018)

Gibson files for bankruptcy
Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## LHall (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson files for bankruptcy
2. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
3. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## JVitolins (May 9, 2018)

1. Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
3. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?


----------



## AfilionMusic (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. Gibson files for bankruptcy
3. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey


----------



## rrichard63 (May 9, 2018)

1) SPITFIRE - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2) The top 12 most popular DAWs ...
3) Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## paularthur (May 9, 2018)

Audio Bro Genesis Choir
Are Pretty Good Marvel Movies.
Spitfire Chamber Strings.


----------



## TerryD (May 9, 2018)

ok..well....
1: Gibson files for bankruptcy
2: “Which is best?” thread:Chamber Strings
3: Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 9, 2018)

1- Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2- Buyout rights and PRO
3- Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## Mucusman (May 9, 2018)

Here's my attempt (feel like I'm throwing darts in the dark after I've been spun around 100 times!):

1. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
2. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
3. Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?


----------



## BenG (May 9, 2018)

Fun contest, Mike!
My guesses...

1. Eduardo Tarilonte's CELTIC ERA Released!

2. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir

3. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey


----------



## vanguard (May 9, 2018)

2,1,7


----------



## robh (May 9, 2018)

Spitfire Chamber Strings.
Audiobro Genesis Children's Choir
Eduardo Tarilonte's Celtic ERA


----------



## JulianF (May 9, 2018)

1. Buyout rights and PRO
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
3. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!


----------



## VgsA (May 9, 2018)

1, 2, 3 (1, 2, 3 drink).
Good luck everyone!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 9, 2018)

Cute idea for a contest!
1. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2. Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?
3. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 9, 2018)

1. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir
2. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
3. Angel Strings Vol. ! - Did You Know Strings Could Sound Like This?


----------



## GULL (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson files for bankruptcy
2.Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
4 Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## aesqe (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. Gibson files for bankruptcy
3. Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## Marindakim (May 9, 2018)

1. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs
2. Buyout Rights
3. Best Chamber Strings


----------



## rvb (May 9, 2018)

1. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
2. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
3. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## JonesyXL (May 9, 2018)

1. Spitfire chamber strings
2. Audiobro choir
3. Performance Samples Con moto


----------



## Kent (May 9, 2018)

kmaster said:


> 1. Woman’s 100 year old
> 2. Gibson files for bankruptcy
> 3. Composing in 96k


----------



## vicontrolu (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson Files for Bankruptcy
2. Chamber strings
3. Buyout Rights and PRO


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 9, 2018)

Gibson files for bankruptcy
Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## Mike Greene (May 9, 2018)

NoamL said:


> There are 32,736 possible answers...  (33 x 32 x 31)


The math major in me is impressed! There aren't really 33 possibilities, though, since we can rule out most of them.  

I added the method for figuring "closest" in the opening post, although I don't think we'll need it. No one has a perfect guess so far, but some of these guesses are really close.


----------



## JVazquez (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

2. Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems

3. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?


----------



## Jaap (May 9, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> The math major in me is impressed! There aren't really 33 possibilities, though, since we can rule out most of them.
> 
> I added the method for figuring "closest" in the opening post, although I don't think we'll need it. No one has a perfect guess so far, but some of these guesses are really close.



Can I create a company profile and use that?  Nice competition Mike!


----------



## Kenny Goodson (May 9, 2018)

1. Composing in 96k...
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs...
3. 2 Smaller Display Monitors...


----------



## ant (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition
2. My Situation. Any Advice?
3. Marvel Superhero movies the best?


----------



## multimokia (May 9, 2018)

Here's my go at this:

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. JAEGER Hangar 4 - Vocals by Merethe soltvedt
3. Gibson Files for Bankruptcy


----------



## amorphosynthesis (May 9, 2018)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Gibson files for bankruptcy
> Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
> Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir



Changing to 
Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir

?


----------



## Solamnia (May 9, 2018)

1. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir 
2. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
3. JAEGER Hangar 4 - Vocals by Merethe Soltvedt


----------



## Artem V. (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs
3. Angel Strings Vol.1


----------



## dzilizzi (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson files for bankruptcy
2. Spitfire announces chamber strings
3. Angel Strings vol 1


----------



## slavedave (May 9, 2018)

1. Audiobro Genesis childrens choir
2. Spitfire announces chamber strings
3. Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## kriskrause (May 9, 2018)

1. Gibson Files for Bankruptcy
2. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional
3. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?


----------



## SergeD (May 9, 2018)

1. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/checking-out-screaming-trumpet-from-realitone.67512/
2. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/realitone-releases-fingerpick-version-1-4.67921/
3. https://vi-control.net/community/th...yer-normally-€250-now-€79.69957/#post-4205154

I don't know who's realitone but those threads are the clear winners


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 9, 2018)

1. 12 Most Popular DAWs
2. Gibson Files Bahnkruptcy
3. 2 Smaller Displays Or 1 Big One?


----------



## jesc126 (May 9, 2018)

1 - Woman's 100 year old composition...
2 - Composing in 96k, summing 192k....
3 - Thinkspace Orchestral Stems ...


----------



## Garry (May 9, 2018)

1 - 12 most popular DAWs
2 - Chamber Strings
3 - Metropolis Arks vs 8Dio Anthology Strings + ...


----------



## gregh (May 9, 2018)

Try to compose full time? Get a day job? Decisions, decisions…
Metropolis Arks vs 8Dio Anthology Strings + ...
Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## enyawg (May 9, 2018)

1. Spitfire announces chamber strings
2. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
3. 12 Most Popular DAWs


----------



## ZOZZ (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition...
2. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
3. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir


----------



## Rieeizn (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
3. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?


----------



## NoamL (May 9, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> The math major in me is impressed! There aren't really 33 possibilities, though, since we can rule out most of them.
> 
> I added the method for figuring "closest" in the opening post, although I don't think we'll need it. No one has a perfect guess so far, but some of these guesses are really close.



Just saw it, very good method!

I was going to suggest:

1. If a player guesses all three threads, they win.
2. If only one player guesses two of the threads, they win.
3. If more than one player guesses two of the threads, guessing 1+2 beats guessing 1+3, which beats guessing 2+3.
4. If more than one player is still tied for the win, add up the total views their thread guesses received via the newsletter. Most views wins.

But I completely forgot to account for the possibility that multiple people might guess threads correctly, but in the wrong order.


----------



## ghobii (May 9, 2018)

Gibson files for bankruptcy
Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 9, 2018)

My guesses are:

1. N
2. Hans Zimmer Strings
3. Hans Zimmer Strings Debate Response To My Video


----------



## DavidY (May 9, 2018)

Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems
The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
Metropolis Arks vs 8Dio Anthology Strings + ...


----------



## Nao Gam (May 9, 2018)

Here goes...
https://vi-control.net/community/th...rhero-movies-the-best-hollywood-can-do.71141/
https://vi-control.net/community/th...w-strings-could-sound-like-this-33-off.70937/
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/gibson-files-for-bankruptcy.71192/


----------



## Guffy (May 9, 2018)

1. Metropolis Arks vs 8Dio Anthology Strings + ...
2. 2 Smaller Display Monitors or 1 Big One?
3. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?


----------



## mac (May 9, 2018)

1. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?

2. Are Pretty Good Marvel Superhero Movies the Best Hollywood Can Do?

3. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!


----------



## zolhof (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
3. Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## aaronventure (May 9, 2018)

*1. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey*
*2. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k, Bouncing at 48k?*
*3. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!*


----------



## pmcrockett (May 9, 2018)

1) Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir
2) My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
3) Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems


----------



## Coincidental (May 9, 2018)

1. My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?
2. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
3. Buyout rights and PRO


----------



## lahatte (May 9, 2018)

Converting NKI
Create Your Own Trailer Sound Design - New Course Out!
Gibson files for bankruptcy


----------



## col (May 9, 2018)

1. top 12 daws
2.gibson bankrupt
3. woman 100 yr old composition


----------



## Airforceguitar (May 9, 2018)

Hmmm, I’d guess...

1. The Top 12 most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey

2. Woman’s 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!

3. Gibson files for bankruptcy

Interested in seeing which ones actually got the most clicks!


----------



## AllanH (May 9, 2018)

Here we go:

Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir

Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional

Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos


----------



## Thomas A Booker (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. The Top 12 Most Popular DAWs, as per Ask Audio Survey
3. Chamber Strings


----------



## Hannes (May 9, 2018)

1. Woman's 100 year old composition gives Hans Zimmer a run for his money!
2. Angel Strings Vol.1 - Did You Know Strings Could Sound Like This? (33% Off!)
3. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos


----------



## nik (May 9, 2018)

1)Audiobro genesis Childrens Choir
2)Performance Samples Con Moto Cello
3)Buyout rights and Pro


----------



## husselblum (May 9, 2018)

1.
Try to compose full time? Get a day job? Decisions, decisions…
My situation. Any Advice or Pointers?

2.
Want to hear some orchestral stems from a Guy Michelmore session? Now you can:
Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems

3.
A topic on performance royalties and what the contract options are:
Buyout rights and PRO


----------



## smalltownpoet (May 9, 2018)

1. Audiobro GENESIS Children's Choir
2. Performance Samples - Con Moto - Cellos
3. Spitfire - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional


----------



## Mike Greene (May 9, 2018)

col said:


> 1. top 12 daws
> 2.gibson bankrupt
> 3. woman 100 yr old composition


Ding, ding, ding! We have a wiener! @col, send me a PM or email me and give me your email address and we'll get you hooked up.

What was interesting about this was that five other people besides col had Top 12 DAWS, Woman's Composition, and Gibson Bankruptcy in all the other possible orders. Col took the fifth possible ordering, then _right_ after col, @Airforceguitar took the only remaining ordering and had it perfect except for switching 2 and 3. I have to wonder ... did AFG actual want col's ordering, but col took it first? 

For everyone else, in case you're wondering how close your guesses were, here are the top nine:
1. Top 12 DAWs
2. Gibson Bankruptcy
3. Woman's 100 Year Old Composition
4. Composing in 96k, Summing at 192k
5. Thinkspace Offering Stems
6. My Situation, Any Advice?
7. 2 Smaller Displays or 1 Big One
8. Chamber Strings
9. Converting NKIs

I don't know about you, but this was fun! Thank you to all who played, and especially to Jasper of Performance Samples. Hopefully we can do this again.


----------



## col (May 10, 2018)

Many Thanks Mike and Jasper !!!!


----------



## col (May 10, 2018)

Many Thanks Mike and Jasper !!!!


----------



## col (May 10, 2018)

oops post reply Button got stuck


----------



## enyawg (May 12, 2018)

Congrats Col... hope you enjoy the library’s.


----------



## col (May 12, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Congrats Col... hope you enjoy the library’s.


Hey thanks ! Finding good use as we speak.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 16, 2018)

Please post answers to this thread, not "this one." My mistake for forgetting to include a link in the newsletter. Anyway, here's the correct place:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-win-audiobros-genesis-childrens-choir.71623/

No worries if you already posted here, I moved your guesses to the correct thread, so everyone is being entered.


----------

